# Kittens!!!!



## HufflyPuffly (27 June 2014)

Well I couldn't not update you after everyone was so helpful in my last thread!

I picked up the bundles of fluff a week last Sunday, and wow the chaos descended! I figured they might be a bit timid for a couple of days with the move, and not having their sisters and mum around, but the crying and bewildered look only lasted about half an hour . Now they are EVERYWHERE , I'm so glad I brought two home as they keep each other amused for hours! Play fighting and wrestling, they are mean to each other .

Glad I didn't buy cat beds in the end though as they generally sleep on the sofa or chairs or me . They've been absolutely fantastic about the litter tray so far, with only the one accident last night (hopefully the first and last as she was so upset there was nothing to cover the wee with she went and finished it in the litter tray...). They've had their first injections and been wormed (the mummy cat was seen to sick up some worms so it was just a precaution), the vet struggled to hear Tiger's heartbeat as she wouldn't stop purring .

Which leads me on to, I've finally decided on names, well I think I have  so meet Tiger:






and Lilly:






I love them to bits already!















































Attacking each other:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152544991439925&l=6945000074397374795

Box fun!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152566661904925&l=2187835712815949955

Still need to make the place a little more kitten friendly but we're getting there, once my spare dining room table and chairs have gone I'm planning on getting them one of those big multi-storey play things, which I think they'll love!

So yeah, what an introduction to the world of cats .

x x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 June 2014)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Apercrumbie (27 June 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PorkChop (27 June 2014)

What a gorgeous pair - real time wasters


----------



## HufflyPuffly (27 June 2014)

Thanks guys they are just lovely!

LJR - yes they are the biggest timewasters! Keep making me late for things 

x x


----------



## Mrs B (27 June 2014)

Lovely! What a pair of cuties!

Yes, they are extremely good timewasters and they (if they haven't already) will take over your house and heart.

That's it now: cats will be in your life forever. Forever, I tell you!

*Mad old cat-lady Mrs B wanders off, cackling*


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (27 June 2014)

they are beautiful kitties


----------



## TheresaW (27 June 2014)

Beautiful kitties, and I love their names.

Where are you based? We have a cat climbing frame/scratching post thingy in the loft.  If you're close enough to collect, you are welcome to it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 June 2014)

AlexHyde said:



			Well I couldn't not update you after everyone was so helpful in my last thread!

I picked up the bundles of fluff a week last Sunday, and wow the chaos descended! I figured they might be a bit timid for a couple of days with the move, and not having their sisters and mum around, but the crying and bewildered look only lasted about half an hour . Now they are EVERYWHERE , I'm so glad I brought two home as they keep each other amused for hours! Play fighting and wrestling, they are mean to each other .

Glad I didn't buy cat beds in the end though as they generally sleep on the sofa or chairs or me . They've been absolutely fantastic about the litter tray so far, with only the one accident last night (hopefully the first and last as she was so upset there was nothing to cover the wee with she went and finished it in the litter tray...). They've had their first injections and been wormed (the mummy cat was seen to sick up some worms so it was just a precaution), the vet struggled to hear Tiger's heartbeat as she wouldn't stop purring .

Which leads me on to, I've finally decided on names, well I think I have  so meet Tiger:






and Lilly:






I love them to bits already!















































Attacking each other:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152544991439925&l=6945000074397374795

Box fun!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152566661904925&l=2187835712815949955

Still need to make the place a little more kitten friendly but we're getting there, once my spare dining room table and chairs have gone I'm planning on getting them one of those big multi-storey play things, which I think they'll love!

So yeah, what an introduction to the world of cats .

x x
		
Click to expand...

absolutly adorable ty so much for sharing and keep pictures coming


----------



## HufflyPuffly (27 June 2014)

Thanks everyone, they are just so fun! 

Mrs B I'm definitely becoming a crazy old cat lady it only seems right after being single for all these years . 



TheresaW said:



			Beautiful kitties, and I love their names.

Where are you based? We have a cat climbing frame/scratching post thingy in the loft.  If you're close enough to collect, you are welcome to it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's so kind I'm in Manchester if that's anywhere near?

x x


----------



## Mrs B (27 June 2014)

AlexHyde said:



			Thanks everyone, they are just so fun! 

Mrs B I'm definitely becoming a crazy old cat lady it only seems right after being single for all these years .x x
		
Click to expand...

There's hope! Mr B is the male opposite of me ... probably why I married him all those year ago ...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (27 June 2014)

Mrs B said:



			There's hope! Mr B is the male opposite of me ... probably why I married him all those year ago ... 

Click to expand...

But where would I fit a bloke in? In between the horses and cats I have no time for such shenanigans! No crazy old cat lady it is, I just need to buy a place in the country and collect more . 

x x x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 June 2014)

Aw, just adorable, loving the pounce shot!  Could see that a mile off. LOL

I would love another cat, not allowed though. 

Look forward to seeing more pics, I'll have to get my cat fix that way.


----------



## hackneylass2 (28 June 2014)

what a pair of cuties...I have a soft spot for tortie-tabbies! Wishing you all lots of fun together!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 June 2014)

I found this which is interesting>

A calico-colored cat is a white-based cat that has large splotches of black and large splotches of orange that don't intermingle. Black, orange, and white are all (for the most part) separate.

A tortoiseshell-colored cat has black and orange mixed in together, in a brindle-type pattern. The majority have a 'split' nose....black on one side and orange on the other. They can also have white on them....but that makes them torti and white, not calico.

Some cats couldn't 'decide' which they wanted to be, lol....and end up with some calico-colored body parts, and some torti-colored body parts.

The situation is further complicated when you have torti and tabby markings (stripes) at the same time. We call that a 'torbi.'

A calico cat with the 'dilution' gene comes out gray and pale orange on a white base, and is called a dilute calico. A torti with the dilution gene comes out as a lightened version with the same markings also, and is called a dilute torti. (Imagine either coloration being 'bleached' out to a paler version.


----------



## Suelin (29 June 2014)

Pretty little girls.  Envious of the hours of fun you will have with them.


----------



## Highlands (30 June 2014)

Lovely, mine are a year now, I got my kitty gym off preloved. Great success they adore it.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 June 2014)

Falconers said:



			Aw, just adorable, loving the pounce shot!  Could see that a mile off. LOL

I would love another cat, not allowed though. 

Look forward to seeing more pics, I'll have to get my cat fix that way.
		
Click to expand...

 it's hard to get action shots as they just end up blurry as they have perfected their 'running really fast', they're now jumping everywhere instead . Boo to not being allowed a cat though, could you sneak just a little one in .



hackneylass2 said:



			what a pair of cuties...I have a soft spot for tortie-tabbies! Wishing you all lots of fun together!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks they are so much fun!



HGA-12 said:



			I found this which is interesting>

A calico-colored cat is a white-based cat that has large splotches of black and large splotches of orange that don't intermingle. Black, orange, and white are all (for the most part) separate.

A tortoiseshell-colored cat has black and orange mixed in together, in a brindle-type pattern. The majority have a 'split' nose....black on one side and orange on the other. They can also have white on them....but that makes them torti and white, not calico.

Some cats couldn't 'decide' which they wanted to be, lol....and end up with some calico-colored body parts, and some torti-colored body parts.

The situation is further complicated when you have torti and tabby markings (stripes) at the same time. We call that a 'torbi.'

A calico cat with the 'dilution' gene comes out gray and pale orange on a white base, and is called a dilute calico. A torti with the dilution gene comes out as a lightened version with the same markings also, and is called a dilute torti. (Imagine either coloration being 'bleached' out to a paler version.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's fascinating, thank you. So I guess they are 'torbi'? Though their noses are solid colours, Lilly has a pink nose and Tiger a brown?



Suelin said:



			Pretty little girls.  Envious of the hours of fun you will have with them.
		
Click to expand...

haha thanks, but they are such time-wasters I'm late for everything now!




Highlands said:



			Lovely, mine are a year now, I got my kitty gym off preloved. Great success they adore it.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh hadn't thought of Preloved thanks for the idea will have a nosy.

x x


----------



## Feival (9 July 2014)

I am so jealous, we've been cat less for 2 years. Not allowed anymore till after we move. They are beautiful xx


----------

